# vivarium temp for leopard gecko



## 1972jlt (Apr 9, 2010)

hi,what is the right temperatures for hot and cold parts of leopard gecko vivarium,thanks


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, first of all you measure the temperature on the *floor* of the viv for a Leo - so that is where you need to place you thermometer (preferably digital - the dial and the strip ones can be very inaccurate). The air temperature is not so important.
The temp you should have at the warm side of the viv is 88-91F (31-32C) and at the cool side mid 70s F. I leave my heatmats on 24/7 and the thermostat should make sure you have a fairly constant temperature. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1972jlt (Apr 9, 2010)

ok,thanks for help,finally getting somewhere with my sons viv,he will be getting his leo next saturday


----------

